# Is there a quick fix for a malfunctioning gas water heater?



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

Why not replace the thermal couple sp? that sounds like your problem. That's the wire thingy. I've replaced them on water heaters and wall furnaces they do go bad. Unless you know what your doing with the thermostat I wouldn't and if your asking here you probably don't. :whistling2:


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't remove anything.Replace the thermocouple if you can. If you try to rigg that valve you'll die. 1 more thing, if you took the valve apart go get a new water heater or ......You'll die.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Because we all know that it is cooler watching a flame thrower burn the building down (try explaining that one to the Insurance adjuster), then fixing the problem in the first place.

I am sorry, but if someone is speaking out loud about doing something that is not safe, it is time to call in the professionals.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Whew! This is a scarey post! I would have tired to maybe clean or better yet, replace the coupling and checked to make sure the venting was not blocked. Thermal coupling do indeed go bad. There are also safety features that will not allow operation if the venting becomes obstructed. Do not try to do any rigging or bypassing with gas! Better to be in cold water than cold ground! Think of your family and your home.


----------



## carneywatson001 (Apr 29, 2015)

Gas water heaters are less efficient than electric heaters, but electricity is much more expensive.
The tank should be firmly affixed to a structure such as the wall in earthquake prone areas to prevent a potential gas fire if the tank falls over and breaks the gas connection.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

carneywatson001 said:


> Gas water heaters are less efficient than electric heaters, but electricity is much more expensive. The tank should be firmly affixed to a structure such as the wall in earthquake prone areas to prevent a potential gas fire if the tank falls over and breaks the gas connection.


And this has what to do the original post?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

The quick fix is to fix it properly. And that means replacing the thermocouple and whatever other parts that may be faulty. Please, what you propose is dangerous.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Who knows. Maybe the OP burned his house down 8 years ago just after he made this thread. He never came back after making the original post at 1:08 PM *5-26-2007*


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Oops my apologies for not looking at the original date and for contributing to the resurrection of a zombie thread.


----------

